

Show HN: an Interactive Map of the World Migrations in HTML5 - madewulf
http://migrationsmap.net

======
swerling
Beautifully done, I love this. I look forward to reading the code. Thanks.

~~~
madewulf
Thanks, the code is available here if you wish, with all the script that were
necessary to generate the json files containing the data :
<https://github.com/madewulf/MigrationsMap.net>

